# Horseradish



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Only have 12 nice horseradish crowns, some almost 2" thick. First two members to respond here with $10 to part with will get 6 of them. 

Martin


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I really need those crowns and where best to plant them-- full sun or slightly sun sheltered ?

ty.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

katy said:


> I really need those crowns and where best to plant them-- full sun or slightly sun sheltered ?
> 
> ty.


Full sun is best. Also, very deep soil. Double-dig to 16" and add compost. 

You may now PM me with your mailing address.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Can't believe that nobody else is interested. Second box still available. Price too high? Make it $5.80 postage and $4.20 handling and the horseradish is free! There are 6 crowns about 5" long to fit into a Small Flat Rate Box but also filled in any voids with 6 or 7 pieces so there's at least a dozen potential starts. 

Martin


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

If they are still not spoken for, i would like them.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mulish said:


> If they are still not spoken for, i would like them.


You got 'em! PM me with a name and address and they'll be in the mail today.

Martin


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Dang it, I just now saw this, if he don't take them I sure want to be next in line.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Both are gone and now two in line if I find more which needs grubbing out. Can't promise that I'll find anything extra. What I had to share were some which managed to annoy me by continuing to come up where I didn't want them. 

Martin


----------

